# Mit Alchemie Gold verdienen?



## kobe24 (19. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich überlege mit meinen LVL 64 Hexenmeister Alchemie als 2. Beruf zu lernen. Mein Erstberuf ist natürlich Kräuterkunde und der zweite Kürschnerei. Nun überlege ich ob es sich lohnt Alchemie zu lernen. 

1. Soll ich lieber bis LVL 70 warten oder jetzt schon umskillen?

2. Macht man nur im High-End Bereich richtig Gold? Ich frage da ich auch mal Netherdrachen haben will^^

3. Gibt es bei Alchemie eine bestimmte Spezialisierung wie bei Lederverarbeitung oder Schmiedekunst?

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps von euch sehr freuen!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. März 2008)

1. wayne
2.naja high-end bereich? bei nem beruf? das beste was man machen kann is fläschchen verkaufen oder heil-/manatränke (<- die gehen immer weg^^)
3.ja:  -transmutation (metalle in andere "verwandeln" oder edelsteine herstellen) 
         -elexiere                                                                                                  
         -tränke             

alles hat eine chance das man eine 2tes "erzeugnis" bekommt . das heisst: als tränke spezi bekommste              du viell einen 2ten mana trank wenn du einen braust, genauso ist es bei transmutationen  oder elixieren (mit 
entsprechener spezialiesierung). 

Hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein bisschen weiterhelfen.
Mfg


----------



## Annee (23. März 2008)

HI
zum Gold machen finde ich den transalchi  besser ich stelle fast nie tränke her weil die kräuter im ah mehr bringen und wenn de dann auch noch soviel glück hast wie ich das es fast immer procct, mein rekord liegt bei 5x Urmacht; dann machste in der woche locker 1500g wenn nicht sogar noch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freedegoa (24. März 2008)

Meistens sind die mats teurer zu verkaufen als am Ende irgendwelche Alchiprodukte - also die große Goldgrube ist das nicht.


----------



## DrKnievel (24. März 2008)

Farmberufe bringen IMMER mehr Gold ein, als der dazugehörige Verarbeitende. Liegt einfach daran, dass man aus einer Zutat mehr machen kann, als aus dem Endprodukt und eventuell andere Verarbeiter die Zutat kaufen wollen. Du profitierst dabei meist von der Faulheit der Anderen. Wenn man mal eben 20 Manatränke herstellen will und einem das Teufelsgras fehlt, geht man meist lieber ins AH als ewig danach zu farmen.

Wenn man also Tränke und Elixiere im AH verkauft macht man - im Vergleich zum reinen Materialwert - immer Verlust. Oder wer zahlt für 5 Manapots mehr als 5 Gold? Die Phiolen ansich sind ja schon fast 2 Gold wert und die Zutaten noch um einiges mehr.


----------



## Desorienta (25. März 2008)

Vergiss Transmutation als Goldgrube, nimm lieber 2 Farmberufe z.B. Kräuterkunde und Bergbauer.


----------



## Attractolide (25. März 2008)

jo,

da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen. Wenn man nur einen 70er Char hat, ist Alchie keine Goldgrube, egal mit welcher Spezialisierung.

Wie oben beschrieben sind die Kräuter im AH faktisch immer wertvoller als die Tränke. 

Transmutieren lohnt sich schon, aber da man dass am Tag nur einmal machen kann, lassen sich damit max. 40-50 G verdienen. (ohne Mehrfach-Procc und der kommt ja eher selten ...alle 7-10 Tage nach meiner Erfahrung nach)..und auf unseren Server auch nur mit 2 Urwassser + Kleinkram >> Erdsturmdiamant und dann sollte man am besten gleich noch nen Schleifer an der Hand haben, der einem das Ding in eine nicht 08-15 Version schleift.

Der Vorteil gegenüber dem Farmen ist natürlich....Alchie kostet keine Zeit ^^

Sicher kann ein Bergbauer 2 Stunden Erz suchen und damit 150G verdienen.

Aber der Alchie könnte auch 1 min transmutieren und 2 Stunden Elementare kloppen LOL...dann hat er auch 150 G ^^..oder mehr.

Der Alchie verdient auch an Tagen, wo man eben nicht farmen geht.

btw....Urmacht transmutieren bringt auf unserem Server garnichts...80 G oder so. Da sind ja die Mats teurer im AH.

Selbst mit Proccs lohnt es sich nicht, weil es bessere Sachen gibt. UNd die Rechnung von Annee oben mit 1500 G pro Woche kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.

Das wären auf unseren Server fast 20 verkaufte Urmacht...also 3 Pro Tag ???? und das ohne den Wert der mats abzuziehen...sonst 4...wie bitte soll das gehen ???

Oder kostet Urmacht bei euch 250 G ?

Jetzt kommen wieder die, die sagen...wieso...die mats kauf ich ja nicht...die farm ich doch, die kosten mich ja nix ^^ LOL

Na dann kann man sie ja auch gleich verkaufen ohne Alchie zu sein.

cu, MM


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (30. März 2008)

hab mich jetzt von der alchimie verabschiedet, habe jetzt kräuter/kürschner genommen bringt mehr als doppelt soviel gold pro woche. kann ich jedem nur empfehlen weil es ja fast nichts gibt was nur alchis benutzen können (alchimistensteine TOLL^^ gehe ich in eine X-beliebige ini und habe mit ein bisschen glück ein besseres trinket ohne tagelang ruf farmen zu müssen)

Mfg


----------



## Schneelilie (8. April 2008)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt von der alchimie verabschiedet, habe jetzt kräuter/kürschner genommen bringt mehr als doppelt soviel gold pro woche. kann ich jedem nur empfehlen weil es ja fast nichts gibt was nur alchis benutzen können (alchimistensteine TOLL^^ gehe ich in eine X-beliebige ini und habe mit ein bisschen glück ein besseres trinket ohne tagelang ruf farmen zu müssen)
> 
> Mfg



Man merkt du bist weder Heiler noch Spellcaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sonst würdest du seeeeeeeeeehr lange bessere Trinkets als die Alchimistensteine der zerschmetterten Sonne suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das einzige Trinket was für Heiler besser ist (und dieses wiederrum ist die perfekte Ergänzung zum Alchimistenstein) Ist das von Illidum: Tyrandes Andenken.


----------



## Zidinjo (8. April 2008)

Das farmen macht auch nicht groß spaß und das kaufen von Mats auch nicht das beste. Finde Bergbau besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (8. April 2008)

Ich versteh nicht was ihr "gegen" das Transen habt.
Mann metzelt sich nen Abend lang durch Nagrand und hat genug Urelemente für die nächsten Transmutationen. Also für mich lohnt sich das Transen auf jeden fall.

Dazu muss ich aber auch sagen das ich unter der Woche nur 2-3 Stunden on bin wegen Arbeit und Frau.

Aber die Rechnung geht auf. 5 Tage immer bissal Farmen und hald Täglich was transen und am WE verticken


----------



## Latharíl (15. April 2008)

ich muss zugeben, ich verdien mit meinen alchi-prodkuten recht ordentlich....ich bin zwar noch auf nem low level was alchemie angeht, aber hab trotzdem schon an die 30 gold verident...

ohne kräuter zu verkaufen...


----------



## Grivok (15. April 2008)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt von der alchimie verabschiedet, habe jetzt kräuter/kürschner genommen bringt mehr als doppelt soviel gold pro woche. *kann ich jedem nur empfehlen * weil es ja fast nichts gibt was nur alchis benutzen können (alchimistensteine TOLL^^ gehe ich in eine X-beliebige ini und habe mit ein bisschen glück ein besseres trinket ohne tagelang ruf farmen zu müssen)
> 
> Mfg




jo das mach mal
empfehle es jedem!!!
und wo kaufst du dann deine flasks?


edit: hab meinen Kommentar hier mal ausgeschnitten, da ich inzwischen nen thread dazu aufgemacht habe und das hier nicht hingehoert


----------



## Moerli (15. April 2008)

Ob man nun mit Alchimie sonderlich viel Gold machen kann, ist ansichtssache. Wenne Blümler und Alchi bist, kannste auf jeden Fall ganz gut Gold machen, musst halt bissl. Zeit aufwenden und den Markt (AH) beobachten.

Fakt ist aber, dass man mit der Combo Kräuter/Alchi Gold einsparen kann, eben weil man sich seine Tränke/Elexire/Flasks selber machen kann. Unser Arkan-Mage z.B. verbrät pro Hyjal-Run so um die 40 Manatränke wenns gut läuft, das sind schon einiges an Kosten. Als Alchi kannste also schon gut Geld einsparen, wenn man sich den Kram selber macht. Im AH zahlst dich auf Dauer dumm und dämlich. Ist halt nur der Zeitaufwand beim Kräuter farmen (was in letzter Zeit aber wieder besser geht, da alle Welt die Tagesquests beim Sonnenbrunnen macht).

Für Heiler ist der Alchemieberuf schon alleine wegen dem Heiler-Alchistein sinnvoll, gibt eigentlich kein besseres Trinket - außer das von Illidan.


----------



## Marthum (15. April 2008)

Behalte deine beiden Farmberufe. Kürschnern ist immer gut und Kräuterkunde ist im hohen skillbereich (bist du da schon?) auch recht gut. Sonst nehm statt Kräuterkunde Bergbau das bringt in so ziemlich jeden Skillbereich Gold.


----------



## Myrtha (15. April 2008)

Hmm wie schon einige meinten, das ist wirklich Ansichtssache ob man mit Alchimie gut Gold verdienen kann. Ich finde ja. Bin Elixierspez. und mach in 2 Tagen auch vieeeeel Kohle wenns sein muss. Nehmen wir doch zb die Flasks, seitdem Patch gibts ne erhöhte Droppchance für Teufelslotus. 4-5 Teufelslotus + die anderen Kräuter pro Tag gibt 4-5 Flasks, allerdings ohne Proccs. Dann hat man mal Glück hat nen 2er oder auch nen 5er Procc und verkauft noch andere Elixiere + das übliche Heil/Manatränke. Da kommt gut was zusammen.


----------



## klane_mieze (16. April 2008)

Myrtha schrieb:


> Hmm wie schon einige meinten, das ist wirklich Ansichtssache ob man mit Alchimie gut Gold verdienen kann. Ich finde ja. Bin Elixierspez. und mach in 2 Tagen auch vieeeeel Kohle wenns sein muss. Nehmen wir doch zb die Flasks, seitdem Patch gibts ne erhöhte Droppchance für Teufelslotus. 4-5 Teufelslotus + die anderen Kräuter pro Tag gibt 4-5 Flasks, allerdings ohne Proccs. Dann hat man mal Glück hat nen 2er oder auch nen 5er Procc und verkauft noch andere Elixiere + das übliche Heil/Manatränke. Da kommt gut was zusammen.



Auf Lordaeron haben vor 3 Wochen irre Heiler für 10 Elixier der Weisheit 40g gezahlt und 60g für 10 Elixier der Heilkraft.... waren in 2 min ausm ah raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manatränke/5er stack 15g

und wenn bei meiner Druidin das Fläschen des reinen Todes x3 Procct freu sich mein Mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elixier der bewegelichkeit bringen 10 auch um die 30g...

selbst mit 1x /Monat 3 Stunden farmen verdien ich durch tägliches Umwandeln 5g/Tag und fast jeder der Fläschen herstellen lässt sucht sich einen Elixieralchi...

Prinzip: Entweder 5g TG oder die Proccs (lohnt sich bei Fläschen wie gesagt sehr, wenns kein tg zahlen wollen^^)

und die neuen alchisteine sind nunmal ein Traum (wenn sie schon als unnutz deklariert wurden) ..

einkünfte ohne Dailys liegen bei 300g/woche bei mir - und Arbeit findet man genug im /2

würde mir jederzeit wieder bergbau 375 verlernen um in 10 Stunden (ohne ah zum kräuterkauf) auf 375 Alchi umskillen... und die Elixieralchispezi q ist eh nur in hdz2 die "Minibösse" absammeln (10 Essenzen) und kleinkram an Elixieren die du beim Lehrer erlernst...

lg Mieze


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (17. April 2008)

> und wo kaufst du dann deine flasks?



denkst du du bist der einzigste alchi oder was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
haben in der gilde 2alchis auf max skill wozu soll ich mir noch die mühe machen das im ah zu kaufen oder von nem alchi machen zu lassen? die kräuter farm ich sowieso unterwegs also wo ist das problem?


----------



## Denewardtor (31. Mai 2008)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> hab mich jetzt von der alchimie verabschiedet, habe jetzt kräuter/kürschner genommen bringt mehr als doppelt soviel gold pro woche. kann ich jedem nur empfehlen weil es ja fast nichts gibt was nur alchis benutzen können (alchimistensteine TOLL^^ gehe ich in eine X-beliebige ini und habe mit ein bisschen glück ein besseres trinket ohne tagelang ruf farmen zu müssen)
> 
> Mfg


die alchisteine sind imba


----------



## Vatenkeist (5. Juni 2008)

netherrückstände daylie machen 18 g abholen udn noch genug mats gesammelt haben für manapots und ein paar elixiere  -bin elexiermeister - 1-2 fläschen am tag - je nachdem was an lotus droppt.
ich hatte noch NIE nen beruf der mit so wenig einsatz den goldbetrag erwirtschaftet hat.
kk/alchi is imo der ideale beruf für faule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur epik mount braucht ma schon sonst mahcts farmen ja gar keinen spaß


----------



## DieSchachtel (23. Juni 2008)

Also man kann mit Alchi/KK gut verdienen wenn man weiß wie mans anstellt. Es ist jedoch besser die Kräuter zu sammeln und diese zu verkaufen. Wenn man dann Tränke braucht kann man sich die dann herstellen. tränke aber noch im Ah zu verkaufen geht zwar gut, aber ihr müsst 1. Euren Zeitverlust beim Kräutersammeln berücksichtigen sowie die weiteren mats für Tränke. Also KK und Kräuter verkaufen ist das beste. Alchi für den Gilden oder Persönlichen Bedarf an Tränken. Womit man noch gut verdienen kann ist Verzauberung etc. Will net vom thema abschweifen, aber man findet deutlich mehr Grüne Items die man enzippen kann als irgentwo durch die Gegend zu rennen und einsame Krautbüsche abzugruschen. Und auf unserem Server gehen solche Mats vom Enzippten echt für Wucherpreise weg. Man nehme Visions oder Seelenstaub, der geht im Ah für 20-30Gold pro stack weg, was extrem ist^^. Oder du kaufst alle Kräuter im Ah und stellst sie wieder teuerer rein, das selbe kannst übrigens auch mit den Tränken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## SatansZorn (24. Juli 2008)

alchi alleine langt völlig aus auch ohne kräuter farmen find ich

macht man den meister der elixiere kauft man einmal am tag  seine mats im ah für 10 fläschen  und man bekommt zwichen 12 und 15 in der regel 

mats kosten ca 60 gold pro fläschen und man verkauft die fläschen für ca 55 gold 

10 x 60 = 600
12 x 55 = 660 
15 x 55 = 825 

man hat also einen gewinn von 60 - 225 gold pro 10 fläschen
das geht ruck zuck und ist gutes gold quasi fürs nichts tun 

klar es kommt auch mal vor das man von 10 tränken die man braut nur 10 rausbekommt  aber genauso kanns auch passieren das man mehr als in meinem beispiel bekommt ^^

glaube in der regel sind es aber 20-25% plus die man bekommt



kräuter selbst farmen wäre mir viel zu zeitaufwending

wenn man handel betreibt sprich günstigere angebote einholt werbung macht etc dann kann man schon recht gut verdienen nimmt aber auch mehr zeit in anspruch


@Dr.Disconnect  dafür das dein erster satz ein hirnloses WAYNE war haste aber doch sehr viel interesse an dem thema gehabt oder leidest du an ADS und postest deshalb auch in themen die deiner meinung nach keinen interessieren ?

sorry aber so dumme kommentare wie WAYNE und MIMIMIMI   etc  regen mich einfach auf da sie null wert fürs eigentliche thema haben !


----------



## Stroog (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab es warscheinlich etwas unkoventioneller gemacht als die meisten hier: Ich hatte Kräuterkunde und Alchemie beides auf 375 ( Alchemiespezialisierung hab ich natürlich den Elixiermeister ^^)... Allerdings wurde mir das ganze Kräuterfarmen irgendwie zu blöde und ich hab halt anstelle dessen Schneiderei auf Max geskillt ( Schattenschneiderei)

Das hat speziell für mich folgenden Vorteil: Ich verdiene meine Kohle mit Fläschchen und einigen Epischen Schneidereirezepten. Ich hab mir als Alchie inzwischen einen relativ treuen Kundenstamm aufgebaut. Ich stelle Speziell Fläschchen nur gegen Mats her und gebe dem Kunden grundsätzlich alle Mehrfachprocs kostenlos dazu. TG ist freiwillig. Da meine Kunden allerdings grösstenteils meine Arbeit zu schätzen wissen springt immer ein dickes TG dabei raus... manchmal wenn mehrere Fläschchen proccen ( Rekord liegt bei 19 Fläschchen aus 7 mal Mats) bezahlen mir meine Kunden entweder die Fläschchen freiwillig, oder ich kann dann halt ein oder zwei behalten. Übriggebliebene mats bekomme ich sogar fast grundsetzlich geschenkt.

Das hört sich jetzt eventuell komisch an, aber grade dieser Kundenstamm ist aus viel Werbung im hc, FREUNDLICHKEIT (ja sowas gehört durchaus auch dazu) und vor allem einem relativ grossem Sortiment entstanden.

Desweiteren farme ich mir nebenbei beim Daylie machen TÄGLICH mats für eine Urmacht zusammen, welche bei uns auf dem Realm mit zwischen 120 und 160g gehandelt wird.

In meiner eigenschaft als Schneider stelle ich alle 4 Tage 2 mal Schattenstoff (ca 100g pro Stück) und jeweils einmal Zauberstoff und Urmondstoff her ( beide so zwischen 70 und 100g)
Hierfür lege ich eigentlich einmal in der Woche einen grösseren Farmtag an, um vor allem Urfeuer und Urschatten zu bekommen. Hinzu kommen halt einige Epische Teile wie den mystischen Zauberfaden oder das Cape der Entschlossenheit, was dann jeweil gegen mats hergstellt auch nochmal tg gibt...

Das AH nutze ich eigentlich nur dazu um aus inis erbeutete Splitter oder grünes loot zu verticken bzw. um ab und zu mal Teufelslotus zu kaufen, wenn ich selber mal fläschchen für mich brauche...


----------



## Keelina (26. August 2008)

Im Grunde genommen Verdienst du nirgends mehr als mit Alchemie.
Wenn du zur Bettzeiten farmst und nen top ausgestatteten Mage hast, dann kannst gut AE farmen.

In Nagrand und bei Halaa wo die Wasserelemtare sind die ihre Giftblitze schießen, die sind 66 und mit nem guten Spellwert und ein
bissl Skill und Talentverständnis deines Magse holst du dir dort 5-6 Eles und bombst die weg. Mach das einfach mal von 22 Uhr bis 3 Uhr morgens.
Dann sammelst noch den ganzen Zeug von den Mobs ein, grünes, mit GLück nen blauer Random, Partikel und und und. 

Als Kürschner farmst dich dumm und deppert zumal das Fleisch von den Grollhufen ned wirklich Gold bringt.
Kürschnerei lässt sich sowieso nur mit Kochen verbinden weil du damit das nötige Fleisch bekommst.

Aber beim Alchi haste eben gute Dropps und ein Stack Elementarsplitter bringt immerhin 2,5g beim Händler.
Wenn du 6 Stunden farmst hast 2 Rucksäcke voller Elementarsplitter und ebensoviele Partikel.

Zu Ruhezeiten kannst auch Feuer im Elementarplataeu gut farmen. Die Mobs kannst du alle zusammentrommeln, und das sind nur
Melee-Elementare (im Schattenmondtal die casten was alles etwas schwerer macht). Die kannste du stets auf Reichweite halten mit Kältekegel und dann bombst die weg.

Kürschner lohnt als Magier sicher auch da du gut Grollhufhaare sammeln kannst, da du mit nem Mage die Grollhufe die in der Herde unterwegs sind leicht wegbomben kannst.

Generell aber machst mit Alchi und Transnmutationen am meisten. Gewusst wie lautet hier die Regel. 
Man verkauft eine Urmacht im normalfall auch nicht einzeln, man transmutiert 10 Tage lang und dann hat man 10 Stück, und mit GLück proccen mal 
mehr. Wenn du viel GLück hast proccen 5 und schon haste 15, dann ncoh einmal 2 und schwupp hast 17. Die stellst je zu zweit rein oder vielleicht 3 Stück und dann kannst zusehen wie se weggehen. Dass keiner 17 Urmacht auf einmal kaufen dürfte ja klar sein.


----------



## Thaielb (26. August 2008)

Die letzten Tage habe ich mein Glück mit Transmutation auch mal probiert. Nicht alles ist wirklich sinnvoll, aber Urerde zu Urwasser hat schon eine tolle Gewinnspanne. Wenn ich daraus noch einen Erdsturmdiamanten mache bringt mir das ca. 50 Gold. Leider nur einmal am Tag. habe zwar ständig Nachfragen von Juwelieren aber der CD ist einfach zu lang bei dem Zeug.


----------



## Scabandari (9. Oktober 2008)

Nur mal so als Update:
Mit Meister der Elixiere lässt sich schon gut Geld verdienen, wenn die eigene Fraktion auf dem Server zahlenmäßig und bei den Raid-Aktivitäten stark ist.
Bei uns (Shattrath) bringen im Moment die 5'er Stacks draenische Weisheit und Adepten jeweils 17-19 G. Beim Farmen der Mats is auch gelegentlich mal ein Teufelslotus für Fläschchen bei.
Urflechte kann man als 70'er in den Sklavenunterkünften (normal) in 1 Stunde (5 runs) bis zu 40 Stück farmen, allerdings braucht es dazu sehr viel Glück mit den Vorkommen und evtl. muss man Def-Krieger oder Pala sein, um überall ranzukommen.
Dann mit den Mats, die man so nebenbei findet noch ein paar Stacks Heilkraft...
Also ich habe letzte Woche nur mit Alchi fast 1500g verdient, und das, obwohl die Raidaktivitäten wegen dem bevorstehenden Addon deutlich abgenommen haben. Dafür habe ich effektiv ca. 11 Stunden gefarmt, was einen Stunden-Schnitt von etwa 130g macht. Das geht schon zu ertragen, zumal auch noch 2 Geistesblitze dabei waren.

So long


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (15. Oktober 2008)

wie wird es mit dem Addon weitergehen??

Gibt es wieder einen Anfangs-Boom auf sowas wie Urmacht ? die dann nachher wieder abflacht?
hat jemand erfahrung aus der Beta was mehr gefragt sein wird an Spezialisierung?


----------



## Silverfox24 (24. Oktober 2008)

Jo frage ich mich auch urmacht hat ja an abgenommen wird ja net mehr so oft gesucht oder irre ich mich mal sehen wie es wieder mit den addon aussieht.


----------



## Flaviia (30. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab einmal KK und Alchie und mit nem anderen Char Juwe und Bergbau...besser gehts nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulli1978 (24. November 2008)

Ja mit diesen mna tränken und so lässt sich eh nicht5 mehr so das gold verdienen! Da mann einfach nicht mehr so die manatränke benutzen kann wie früher wegen cd. Find ich persönlich total bescheuert, aber naja mann wirds sich was dabei gedacht haben


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. November 2008)

ziehe mir gerade einen todesritter mit kk und alchi hoch skill so um die 340 bei alchi.
kann man mit alchi denn aktuell geld verdienen?
habe mit meinem main bergbau und mache da teilweise in 2 stunden 2k gold ^^
wird man seine fläschen auch die bc-sachen überhaupt noch los?
kann man sich immer noch spezialisieren? transmutation - tränke usw?
wo geht das spezialiesieren? habe noch keinen wirklichen plan vom alchi da ich meinen todesritter erst ein paar tage spiele und nie was mit alchi zu tun hatte. habe den beruf auch nicht hauptsächlich zum gold verdienen genommen aber interessieren würde es mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lohnt sich mit dem neuen addon eine spezialisierung mehr wie die anderen - wenn es die spezialisierungen überhapt noch gibt ^^


----------



## grandmastr (24. November 2008)

Mein Druide ist Kräuterkundler und Alchi, ich hab jetzt bisher nur durch die Nordend-Kräuter knapp 5 K Gold verdient, durch die alten Tränke und Flasks (also preWotlk) nochmal knapp 300 und 500 durch Froststoff den ich so beim Questen gesammelt habe. Alles in allem habe ich einen Gewinn trotz diverser Einkäufe von 6000 Gold beisammen bekommen und dabei nichtmal alle Kräuter verkauft die ich hätte verkaufen können. 

Ein Stack Nordendkräuter ging bis WE noch für 100-130 g im AH weg und zwar Kräuter wie Goldklee, also die Startkräuter. 

Mit Alchemie lässt sich denke ich durchaus Gold verdienen. Beim Raiden hat jeder eigentlich Flasks oder elixiere intus. Mana/Heiltränke gingen teilweise auch recht gut weg wenn man sie hergestellt hat aber durch die 1 Trank/Kampf wird man noch warten müssen wie sich das auf die Preise auswirkt. Die alten Flasks wie AP-Flask habe ich mehr oder weniger durchgehend für 75-80 g vertickt, die anderen Flasks liegen grob auch in dem Wert. 

Transmutation kannsch noch nicht sagen...weiß gerade net ob man aus Äonenerde immer noch Äonenleben machen kann. Ersteres kostet bei uns knapp 10 g sofortkauf, letzteres habe ich jetzt 4 verkauft für je 50 g


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (24. November 2008)

äonenfeuer habe ich 4x für je 299gold/stk verkaufen können. wäre schön wenn man als alchi äonenxxx in feuer umwandeln könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


danke schon mal für die infos


----------

